# got fish!!!



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

got a little late start over slept flat on trailer. storms rolling thru. but got in the water for 6.am found some hard tails in the bay. the cigs were harder to find after checking every bouy out the pass and mass. we found them about 5 miles offshore on the bottom. sabikki them up from 65 feet of water. watching lighting coming down the strom paased to our nw got a little rain. with the bait on board it was time to break out the bean bag chairs and settle in for the ride offshore (2 hours due south). was a nice ride 2 foot chop thanks to the storms. capt. rog monkey boat handles it just fine (24' cat) we had walt k. rich s. and the duke of earle on board. first stop aj's. got our limit 5. from 29 to 46 inches long mine being the biggest, my best yet 50 pounds nice fight all caugh on hard tails.










oh we were in 350 feet drity green water out about 45 miles , man could not see what you had till the weight hit the rod tip. next stop scamp was a short ride but a nice break after fight the aj's always good to get first while you still have the arms. put 9 scamp in the box biggest being a nice 26 inch 9 pounder caugh by rog.










its right there looks like my 50# aj is eating it! oh we also got 2 nice almoc's jacks one just above the scamp. we were still in 350 feet of water using live cigs for bait. popped one bonita, he will come in handy later for bait. also i caugh one nice gag while we were there. 31 inches 12 pounds nice add on to the box.










the duke and rich ( rookie as he was called all day ) caugh to of the biggest mingo's i've seen theyweight in at 5 pounds each 22 inches long those will be nice eating










heres rookie with his first keeper aj nice fish weigh was 28 pounds and 34 inches long










walt not to be out done brought a nice one to the boat to!










and heres capt. rog with one.










the dukes was a good show coming in at 29 1/2 inches but he caugh the only shark, i give him a hard time all the time buts its all in fun. if you don't know the duke take him fishing awesome sportsman and a great guy to fish with! well we finished off our box with red snapper we caugh in 270 feet of water using what was let for live bait and that bonita. rog caugh the best weighing in at 9 pounds and 24 inches long hes on the table some were. we tryed not to keep anything under 20 inches! in our rush and now we found a friend of flipper we missed counted and only caught 9 red snapper. oh well was a great ride in. had a awesome time fishing with friends can't wait for the next one.heres some more pics. fish on everybody!!!!










the dukes shark!!!




























thats me all mostgoing over when that 50# aj decided to pull back man that was nice fight, wore my old ass out!!!!










the crew from letf to right me rich (rookie) walt, and the duke!










and the catch! good bye y'all see you out there!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great POST! Great Pictures, I chickened out because of the WX this weekend.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch, You got my respect braving the stroms saturday.I thought we were the only nuts out there. Also I think we were east of you about 25 miles. Gene :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome report fellas..Great job on all the nice fish..


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey I know no one wants to give up there spots, but I was wondering what general area were you fishing.. did you go out of Pensecola or OB? We are heading down for only our second trip this year out of OB next Wednesday and hope to fish Thursday and Friday and be as productive as we can..

Appreciate anything you can share about the general area you were fishing..

Thanks


----------



## Hog Tide (May 8, 2008)

Outstanding report and great pictures. I've been stuck on land all weekend because of weather and a small electrical problem on my boat. :banghead:banghead:banghead I'll have it fixed before next weekend though.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great catch guys:clap:clap:clap. wish i could have been there.:reallycrying

all kidding aside THATS A NICE AJ SCOT.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice catch

Great report


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Extremely impressive Amberjack. Probably the best AJ's I have seen this year around here. Great pics...thanks for sharing...now if you have a GPS number for all of us, we will all be happy LOL. Great MINGOS! WOW:clap:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Reel Alimony (7/13/2008)*Hey I know no one wants to give up there spots, but I was wondering what general area were you fishing.. did you go out of Pensecola or OB? We are heading down for only our second trip this year out of OB next Wednesday and hope to fish Thursday and Friday and be as productive as we can..
> 
> Appreciate anything you can share about the general area you were fishing..
> 
> Thanks




we went out of pensacola. the fish are out there if you have spots out in 350 feet of water about 40 miles to 60 miles is where we get our scamp. aj's can be found on anything big. the water is dirty green still. stop on the way in 270 to 250 feet for big red snapper. hope you have goodluck!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

A great day, nice catch and good company. The Duke


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Post. 



We just call him Earle, but everything you said about him is true. Glad to have him as my friend.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice bag guys!!!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report and pics.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Job Guys

You are very lucky to be fishing with one of the best. Capt. Rog can catch them when no one can. Those seas were very rough that morning and he just does what it takes to put you on the fish. Once again great job to the captain and crew. That's some great eating there. Glad we got to see yall out there and say hello. It got really nasty that night and the next morning 91 miles out. Be glad that you all went in and did not make it an overnighter like we did. Great report.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet mess of fish. That is a backbreaker AJ for sure.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *Capt. Delynn (7/14/2008)*Great Job Guys
> 
> You are very lucky to be fishing with one of the best. Capt. Rog can catch them when no one can. Those seas were very rough that morning and he just does what it takes to put you on the fish. Once again great job to the captain and crew. That's some great eating there. Glad we got to see yall out there and say hello. It got really nasty that night and the next morning 91 miles out. Be glad that you all went in and did not make it an overnighter like we did. Great report.




yes capt rog is one of the best fishermen i know and a great guy. he always knows where the fish are! it was nice to meet you guys out there, you feel a little safer knowing someone is not far away to help. did you guys get on those aj's. man their are some big ones down there. we had a nice ride in got back to pensacola around 8:30 pm. bay was like glass! had some aj on the grill last night with cajin blacken power on it awesome!!!!!!! you got a beautiful ride their , that is one nice fishing machine! sorry you got caught in the bad weather hope everybody is alright. see you out there again sometime fish on!


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

nice catch scott


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice haul, Gota little fish myself. Yay!



















We hit a wreck about 20 miles out. But man, yall did NICE! Congrats Bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice box of fish right there !!! Is that the grouper you invited to the oval office :hungry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go .........looking foward to hearing the play by play at the oval thursday,see ya there.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome catch!!! Love the big ole AJ's...Thoseare stout! Thanks for the report and keep up the good work...


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the report & the pic's! Congrat's on your bountiful catch.

Continued success to you & your crew.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------

